# 25rss Queen Bed



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello,

I am moving from a hybrid to a 25rss and was just wondering how cold does it get on the Queen bed?

Thanks,
Henry


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

henmunoz said:


> I am moving from a hybrid to a 25rss and was just wondering how cold does it get on the Queen bed?
> [snapback]63897[/snapback]​


Henry,

When I bought my OB the salesman touted the fact that the rear slide had the same R-value as the rest of the trailer, and I'm sure it does. But you're still hanging out there with a whole lot of air underneath you. We camped this weekend and the temp went down to 22 at night. I was very cozy in the queen bed, but it WAS a bit colder than the rest of the trailer - not that much though. It does not compare, in the least, to the end of a popup or hybrid - I know from experienced winter camping.

And the condensation you pick up in the end of a cold hybrid, something you are familiar with if you do any cold camping, was virtually non-existent in the rear slide this past weekend. I just moved up from another TT and DW and I commented about the amount of condensation in the OB this past weekend - or lack thereof. The OB is much better insulated than the old TT. When it hit below freezing in the old TT every window was covered with a lot of moisture. The only window with any this weekend, was the window in the rear slide and that's because I was sleeping there. With my size, I put out a lot of hot air. Hey! Wait a minute! That's what DW and the kids have been telling me for years.









So, how cold is it? Just a little bit more than the rest of the trailer. I don't know - 5 or 6 degrees? Certainly, less than 10.

Scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh yeah! And by-the-way . . . Welcome to Outbackers. action







You will love the 25 RSS.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It depends on what you say to the DW about how the potato salads tastes after she worked 3 hours on it.









Actually it is not too bad, if anything it can be too warm due to the minimal air movement. We installed a mattress topper and when it is in the thirties while camping we use flannel sheets. I some times have to throw some of the covers off.

You will get condensation in the corners of the queen slide and around the windows. So you will need to towel them off in the morning to minimize the water dripping down on the mattress.


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

I bought an egg crate type foam topper and noticed a big improvement. We also put a towel near the rear window to cut down on any "draft" that might occur during the night. Now it stays nice and cozy, as a matter of fact the DW had me mount a small fan to keep her cool at night now. I guess I just can't win.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Henry

Welcome aboard you won't be sorry you bought the Outback and you will never be sorry you found this wonderful site.

We set out to buy a hybird and even rented a 02 Kiwi last January to try it out. We camped on some 30 degree nights in the Carolina's and needed our Mummy Bags but we were commfy. Condensation was the biggest issue.

Haven't had the Outback out when it was that cold yet. Low 40's was the coldest on our last trip. It doesn't compare. Condensation occurs, but not like in the hybrid and we stay so warm the mummy bags haven't come out of storage and the sheets often get kicked off. We have even cracked the window in the slide at times to get more air.

We went from tent straight to the 25rss in July. We love the Outback and you will too.

Happy campin'!!!


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

I put an electric blanket under the fitted sheet of the queen bed and it stays there all season, extra comfort for one. On those cold nights, we just plug it in and set on low and stay nice and toasty!


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

living in texas it would be hard for me to say how cold it gets in the rear slide since it will be 80 plus degrees here today. We do have a cold front coming thru this afternoon. temps will drop into the 40's tonight with highs in the 60's for the rest of the week. BRRRRR! Welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Henry,

We have not had any issues yet with the slide being cold. We use a queen size sleeping bag over the factory mattress, and it seems to work great. But then, we have not been in real cold weather yet either.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> It depends on what you say to the DW about how the potato salads tastes after she worked 3 hours on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took me a few seconds, but I finally got it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Cold in the rear slide.....If you have an electric hook up, just use the campgrounds electric and a ceramic heater stategically aimeed to the rear. I used a small fan in my old hybrid to keep warm air moving to the beds on the ends. The temp difference is minimal at best and should not be a concern.

The most you could get is cold feet if you lose the covers. Do what I do. I have the sheet and fitted sheet sewn together at the end (like a water bed sheet), no cold feet.

Good Luck with your choice.

John


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree with what John said, a ceramic heater on low helps to keep a constant temp throughout the camper.

I put a thick piece of carpet pad under the mattress of our Queen Slide. Somebody posted this idea a while ago and it works great. Not only does it insulate from cold but it helps with noise, too.

I think I paid ~ $15 at Home Depot.

-Matt


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to our e-campground! Gotta agree with the other 25RSS owners here. We're in NH and have slept in our new TT for several 28* nights in the last few weeks.

TT furnace set at only 62* & with 2 adults in a single Queen size sleeping bag and we were WONDERFULLY pleased with how comfy/cozy we were. (Had the furnace set at 68* to start and that was just too hot!).

(oh yeah - and thanks to all here for comfirming our suspicions re: damp/cold/etc. in the hybrid we DIDN'T buy!)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I get stuck on the outside of the queen bed its alittle chilly the last two trips out
I'm thinking of putting some 1/2" foam board w/ the silver foil side down to help insulate
the bottom alittle.

Don


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

First of all, welcome Henry!

It got down in the upper 30's this past weekend in the Georgia mountains, but I did not notice a difference between the slide and the rest of the camper. I run a ceramic heater all the time at night to limit the use of my gas for the furnace, and the combination does very well. Good luck with your decision, the 25RSS is a great TT!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcoma aboard.









Some people have lined the area under the mattress with Reflectix.
Home Depot
I've been thinking about doing it as well.

Around here...it gets mighty cold early/late season.

PS...I use the heater/fan trick as well.


----------

